# 1-Andro Rx as a cutting agent



## jmorrison (Feb 26, 2010)

I have spent the last few days reading every log/journal/snippet of information that I can find on this supplement.  I have noticed that the majority of users have reported an unplanned leaning out, even while in a caloric surplus, but have been unable to run down an actual log with hard results of taking this while cutting.

I am coming off of a bulk, and have been cutting now for a little over a month, and I am interested in this product to assist me in retaining muscle and possibly aiding the fat loss.  Would it be better to only use Andro in a maintenance or bulk cycle, or could it be effective during a cut?  Does anyone have any research for this, or any personal experience?

Robert, if the general consensus is that this could be plausible, I am going to give it a run.  If you are interested in discounting the price, I would run a photo log.  I am going to buy it regardless, and will update here regardless, but my log will be rather informal with probably no pics, so I don't know if there would be any add value for you in discounting anyway, just thought I would ask!


----------



## jmorrison (Mar 3, 2010)

A week and 54 views and nothing?  I guess this information really ISNT out there.  

Well, anyone have any thoughts to the viability?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2010)

lol, I missed this thread!

absolutely you can run 1-Andro Rx to assist a cutting cycle, and you're correct just about everyone reports a cutting effect.

yes, I would be willing to work something out with you in exchange for the log, e.g. you buy 3 bottles and I send you 3 free, send me a PM.


----------



## magger (Sep 4, 2010)

wish i would have read this post a couple days ago! when i orderd 6 bottles! lol


----------

